# Exterior Arch



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking for suggestions on good finish material to use on the under side of this exterior arch. 

HO would like there to be no seams, or at least as few seems as possible. Doing it with corrugated aluminum soffit is a no-go then. 

Thought about plywood and then fiberglass, but that is a pretty messy project. Hmmm...


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Azek


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

6” beaded soffit works best


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Festerized, 

Am I looking at aluminum soffit, or some other material?


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

What about stucco, dryvit or effus or something along those lines.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Azek


Azek is ok but pricey and I still have seams. If I did the entire portico out of Azek, I'd be into it about $5K in materials alone. If that were the only option they'd go for it, but Miratec and other products win over at 1/2 the cost.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

izzy said:


> What about stucco, dryvit or effus or something along those lines.


I asked about stucco, they said that type of product is ok as long as it doesn't have a heavy stucco texture. They want it to look smooth if possible.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Cache said:


> I asked about stucco, they said that type of product is ok as long as it doesn't have a heavy stucco texture. They want it to look smooth if possible.


SEALOFLEX......Google it, GMOD


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you don't have to do everything in azek just do the curve of the soffit if you want,your gonna be painting anyway


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Azek is about $200/per 4X8 sheet.

I would tell them to get over the texture issues and use EIFS.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

uhhhh????? ...what's everything else going to be constructed with???


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like limestone from the pic:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

LEVELBEST said:


> Azek is about $200/per 4X8 sheet.
> 
> I would tell them to get over the texture issues and use EIFS.


 
200$??oh my:shutup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

1/8" bending plywood. West system epoxy coating to waterproof it.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Leo G said:


> 1/8" bending plywood. West system epoxy coating to waterproof it.


 

Do you mean wiggle board? The grain is in the opposite direction than standard plywood


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

LEVELBEST said:


> Azek is about $200/per 4X8 sheet.
> 
> I would tell them to get over the texture issues and use EIFS.





tomstruble said:


> 200$??oh my:shutup:


 3/8x4x8 should run about 100 bucks, maybe 120. 3/8 will bend nicely.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> looks like limestone from the pic:thumbup:


Yeah, I tried to convince them on Limestone, but the budget was just barely too tight.:sad:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, the Azek is about $100 for 4x8 sheet. I generally use a mixture of Hardie and Miratec for the rest of it. Becoming a bigger fan of Miratec lately.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea its a good product to bad they have no mouldings


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I think EIFS is an attractive cost effective option in the right application.

That is the right application.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> yea its a good product to bad they have no mouldings


I have a moulder and it mills much better than all other composite products out there. That's why I like it so much.:thumbup:

"What's that, you say you want a 5" bed mould on that cornice? That's a custom profile, so it'll be more $$$, but no prob. We can do it." 

In reality it takes about 1 hour to run them on the moulder since they don't need to be jointed or planed first.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

really? you do that?you gotta post some pics:w00t:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> really? you do that?you gotta post some pics:w00t:


Yeah, actually Azek makes a product called ATM (azek to mill) that works great too. It is really just thicker S4S for the thicker profiles. The thing about Miratec is that it is about 1/2 the price of Azek and is more dimensionally stable. 

Tell you what. I'll take progress pics of the portico in the first post to give you an idea of the process. Beware though. As soon as you realize the profit potential there, you'll be hooked.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats cool i'm ''hooked'' on a bunch of stuff already:clap:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

For example, I'm one of the few who can offer stuff like this quickly and at a reasonable cost in my area. Cause I have the knives already made for a 4:12, 5:12, 6:12, and 8:12 pitch.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is one of my standard crown cutters. I don't understand the post.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Leo G said:


> That is one of my standard crown cutters. I don't understand the post.


Ah, didn't notice that you've just changed the spring angle on the horizontal cyma so that the raking cyma meets it on a 90* angle.

If you don't change that spring angle, then you need two different profiles to make them match.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It is the standard 45 degree spring angle. But having it on a pitch makes it look like a nonstandard angle.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Leo G said:


> It is the standard 45 degree spring angle. But having it on a pitch makes it look like a nonstandard angle.


What I'm saying is that two pieces of crown with the same profile cannot be made to match with any compound cut if the horizontal piece is installed according to the back cut spring angle and the other piece is raking.

The molding might be a standard 45* spring, but in order to make it work, it can't be installed at 45*.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Cache said:


> What I'm saying is that two pieces of crown with the same profile cannot be made to match with any compound cut if the horizontal piece is installed according to the back cut spring angle and the other piece is raking.
> 
> The molding might be a standard 45* spring, but in order to make it work, it can't be installed at 45*.


Ok on the edge of my chair here waiting for Leo's reply. I'm pretty sure he knows about rake-eve intersections with is were the rubber meets the road in roof trim.

The only thing I like more then reading about carpentry is doing carpentry.

Oh and could you please remind me what cyma stands for thanks.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

jeffatsquan said:


> Ok on the edge of my chair here waiting for Leo's reply. I'm pretty sure he knows about rake-eve intersections with is were the rubber meets the road in roof trim.
> 
> The only thing I like more then reading about carpentry is doing carpentry.
> 
> Oh and could you please remind me what cyma stands for thanks.


*cyma* [ˈsaɪmə] 
_n_ _pl_ *-mae* [-miː], *-mas* *1.* (Fine Arts & Visual Arts / Architecture) either of two mouldings having a double curve, part concave and part convex. *Cyma recta* has the convex part nearer the wall and *cyma reversa* has the concave part nearer the wall.
*2.* (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Botany) _Botany_ a rare variant of cyme [from New Latin, from Greek _kuma_ something swollen, from _kuein_ to be pregnant]


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

festerized said:


> Do you mean wiggle board? The grain is in the opposite direction than standard plywood


Wiggleboard is usually stocked 4x8. Or. 8x4..... This denotes the direction the sheet can bend, GMOD


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

genecarp said:


> Wiggleboard is usually stocked 4x8. Or. 8x4..... This denotes the direction the sheet can bend, GMOD


Yup know all about it. I use it on most of my arches. Only comes in ¼” sheets so we double it up


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i would have figured the way miratec is built up in layers it wouldn't be a good candidate for shaping into moulding...very interested to see:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

festerized said:


> Yup know all about it. I use it on most of my arches. Only comes in ¼” sheets so we double it up



My yard stocks 1/2" mat, G


----------

